# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheurtje in mijn middenrif

## bianca78

Hallo ik ben bianca
en ik heb vanmorgen gehoord dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb.
Ik wou vragen als er meer mensen zijn die dit hebben en wat de artsen er tegen hebben gedaan.ik kan worden geopereerd maar echt een opsie was dat ook niet vertelde mijn arts.

----------


## hannie

geplaatst op 22-12-2004

Beste Bianca

In 1999 werd bij mij ook een scheurtje in het middenrif ondekt, ik dacht eerst dat ik het aan mijn hart had. dat was heel heftig, maar gelukkig was dat niet zo. ik slik nu al jaren een maal per dag een capsule omeprazol 20 mg en dat gaat al jaren goed. misschien heb je hier wat aan succes en sterkte ermee goetjes hannie

----------


## jans79

> Hallo ik ben bianca
> en ik heb vanmorgen gehoord dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb.
> Ik wou vragen als er meer mensen zijn die dit hebben en wat de artsen er tegen hebben gedaan.ik kan worden geopereerd maar echt een opsie was dat ook niet vertelde mijn arts.


 :Wink:  hoi bianca,wat vervelend joh deze uitslag.ik las het zomaar en wou je ff wat meer vertellen .mijn man (31) tobt al zon 9 jaar met zware klachetn vanwege een middenrifbreuk, iedere maand zware keelontstekingen,slokdarmontsteking stank uit de mond.door dat de klachten zo erg werden heeft hij 3 jaar in de wao gezeten, werk kwijtgeraakt.hij heeft na heel veel ellende en moeite en verdriet aangpast werk gevonden.maar wij zijn in het academisch ziekenhuis in maastricht terechtgekomen waar ze zeiden dat het een erg zware operatie is(vergelijkbaar met een hartoperatie zei die professor/dokter, nou die lullen niet zomaar uit dr nek :Cool:  ) en de kans van slagen is fifty-fifty want je heb daarna een kleinere opening naar je maag toe, dus je eten kan makkelijk blijven hangen, verstoppen, misselijkheid, en ja ze trekken natuurlijk als het ware je maag terug die nu dus een gedeelte in je middenrif hangt en slaan als het ware om je slokdarm heen en maken het dicht. in maastricht is trouwens pas een van de eerste ter wereld gedaan via een nieuwe methode, en dat stond in de krant. maar ja joh, mijn man slikt nu 4 x daags 20 ml gaviscon, 40 mg. nexium en dat gaat redelijk goed nu.maar minder kan hij echt niet gebruiken anders gaat het weer fout.zie het niet als een spook of bangmaakverhaal maar k wou het ff kwijt, ik weet dat er verschillende mensen zijn met middenrifbreuk, en ja bij de een is het heftiger als bij de ander.mijn man zijn klachten waren altijd kokhalzen braakneigingen(vooral smorgens) misselijk golven eten terugkomen,nu slaapt hij snacht met het gehele bed schuin zon 10 cm vanf het hoofdeind schuin naar beneden.ik wens je veel sterkte ermee :Smile:

----------


## yvon

Hallo Bianca,

Ik heb ook een scheurtje in mijn middenrif en af en toe heb ik er behoorlijk last van.
Ik gebruik 2x per dag nexium 40 en af en toe gaviscon.
Ook gebruik ik vrij veel medicijnen voor andere dingen , vandaar dat ik 2 x daags nexium slik.

Operatie is geen optie omdat het voor zo iets "kleins" best een behoorlijke operatie is.

Sterkte

Groet Yvon.

----------


## molletje/mies

> Hallo ik ben bianca
> en ik heb vanmorgen gehoord dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb.
> Ik wou vragen als er meer mensen zijn die dit hebben en wat de artsen er tegen hebben gedaan.ik kan worden geopereerd maar echt een opsie was dat ook niet vertelde mijn arts.


hoi,ik ben sonja,en als ik lees wat de klachten zijn bij een scheurtje in de middenrif,denk ik dat ik dat ook kan hebben,zon 1,5 jaar geleden had ik een hormoonverandering,daar kreeg ik zenuwklachten van,die op mn maag sloegen,daar kwam ook nog stress bij later,hierdoor is mijn maag mn zwakke plek geworden,en heb ik geregeld maagzuur,of ben enorm opgeblazen,het voelt dan alsof er een steen ronf mn middenrif ligt,waardoor je je benauwd voelt,hierdoor ga ik verkeerd ademhalen,met alle gevolgen van dien,de huisarts stuurt je vaak weer naar huis,was bang dat het mn hart was,omdat je ook wel eens pijn achter je borstbeen hebt,mischien heeft iemand tips,hoeje met de klachten om moet gaan?

----------


## Sammie

Ik denk ook dat ik een scheurtje in mn middenrif heb.
Mijn vader heeft het ook, Komt omdat wij ook Coeliakie patienten zijn.
Ik heb vaak ( Bijna altijd ) pijn om me borst. Lijkt dan alsof het bij je hart vandaan komt. En af en toe het gevoel alsof ik helemaal weg val. Net alsof je flauw gaat vallen. Beetje raar in me hoofd. En soms erg veel trillen. Alleen de dokter zei dat het dat (Mn hart ) niet was. En vertelde me alleen dat het paniekaanvallen waren. Of hyperventileren. 
Ik was op internet beetje aan het kijken, En kwam hier terecht..

Ik hoop dat sommige mensen deze klachten beetje herkennen.
En dat ik dan eindelijk een bevestiging krijg.
Word hier beetje onzeker van. Elke keer dat rare gevoel op me borst.
Je weet het tegenwoordig nooit..

Alvast bedankt..

Liefs, Sammie

----------

